# looking for MTX 2160



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey - anyone out there have a nice condition MTX Thunder 2160 they'd be willing to part with? Of course it needs to be fully functioning and I'll need the mounting feet with it. Box, manual, birth sheet all appreciated but optional. I already have a nice 4320 4 channel front fronts and rears and need/want a matching 2160 for my sub. Thanks!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/154811-old-school-mtx-crossovers-amps.html


----------

